# Feathered Bell Ringer Of Mesa, Az



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

For almost 17 years I have never needed an alarm clock. My Scottish Fold cat, Bubba, is my alarm clock. When working, he would faithfully wake me at 5:00 AM. Now, that I am on “permanent vacation,” he generously lets me sleep until 6:00. At 6:01, all bets are off and it is time to GET UP and FEED everyone! He does whatever it takes if I am not ready to leap up and out, including breathing in my face, pawing me or best of all, yanking my hair!

The other morning, I REALLY wanted to prolong waking. Bubba was doing his best hair yanking and as consciousness returned, I also became aware of a strange sound – the faint “tinkle tinkle” sound of a bell. Squeaker’s home is the only thing next to my bed; the sound seemed to be coming from there. I lifted the nighttime cloth covering his home. There was Squeaks, sitting in his egg basket, beaking the heck out of his hanging toy bell! Why should this be such a surprise? The bell had been hanging there for THREE years and he had never shown any interest before! As I watched, he would beak the bell and then grab and shake like a mad bird before letting go. That bell was really tinkling away! Of course, by that time, I was wide awake from laughing so hard!

This afternoon, he’s sitting happily in his basket occasionally beaking his bell – tinkle… tinkle… tinkle... At least I THINK he’s still beakin’ – I could just be hearin’ a ringin’ in my head! 

Mmmm, let’s see, maybe I’ll nickname him “Quasimodo!” I’ll be his “Esmeralda.”


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Mmmm, let’s see, maybe I’ll nickname him “Quasimodo!” I’ll be his “Esmeralda.”


"Ding-a-ling" sounds good.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Bubba and Mr. Squaks are determined not to let you sleep. .
I bet Bubba, told "I need some help here to wake her up" 

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny!! Pet owners save a fortune in alarm clocks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Too funny!! Pet owners save a fortune in alarm clocks.



Well, that was what I was going to say. LOL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

LOL. what a commical story about Bubba's pawing at you and Squeaks with the bell That is something that after 3 years he's started to ring the bell or rather, "beak it to heck", lol. Perhaps he was trying to wake you up too for food and treatsies!


Too funny, lol.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well Esmeralda,

It sounds to me that for once Bubba and Mr. Modo were working together on the "bugle call" this morning.

Or maybe Mr. Squeaks wanted to play some music for his egg.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well Esmeralda,
> 
> It sounds to me that for once Bubba and Mr. Modo were working together on the "bugle call" this morning.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, JUST what I need - CAT & BIRD COLLABORATION!! Darn! There goes staying up late at night - IF I want to get enough sleep!

Actually, Feather, I'm surprised that Squeaks is sitting with his egg since he's out of "daddy" mode and back to "mate" and "molt" at this point. Of course, he could just be using his basket to sit in and the egg, at this point, is just coincidental!

I must say, once he "discovered" the bell, he's having a grand time! And, JUST when I thought I wouldn't have anything new to report...he has never seemed interested in any toys I showed him. Well, he DOES have a mind of his own...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> "Ding-a-ling" sounds good.
> 
> Pidgey


OK, I give up, Pidgey...WHO is "Ding a-ling??" On second thought, DON'T answer that - I can read your mind!  Ring a ding ding!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

If the little bell bothers you, you could always buy him a harp. It would be alot easier on the nerves in the morning than drums.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I could sleep through a nuclear war so a a bell wouldn't phase me, actually 3 of my parrots who share my bedroom have bells and they can ring them till the cows come home to no affect. Looks like Mr. Squeaks knows the old adage early to bed early to rise makes a pidgie healthy, wealthy and wise


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hehe :>


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Pete, you may be able to "stop" the bells and I suppose that I could too since the bell isn't in a "tower!"  However, when I also have a cat who wants me up by YANKING (notice I did _*not*_ say "pulling") on my hair and possibly pawing my face, well, good luck trying to get back to that great dream! *sigh*

Also, Squeaks does not have to STAND to ring his bell. Apparently, while SITTING in his basket, he discovered a short lunge would make the bell move. What's a pijie to do when this "thing" comes to him at beak level? Well, beak it some more of course!  Then, when at just the right angle, he grabs and shakes the livin' daylights out of the darn bell! Kinda makes me "anticipate"...will I hear "tinkle" or TINKLE/TINKLE/TINKLE!

Squeaks is either a very SMART bird or just plain LAZY when he can just sit and - ah - "tinkle!" 

Since I AM his mate, I will have to go with "SMART!" ROFL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The WONDERFUL picture of Squeak's "stand in" is courtesy of PRIZM!

Squeaks and I were so impressed with the picture that Prizm PMed us, that I asked that the picture be posted here!

THANKS AGAIN, PRIZM!!

What 'cha think Wonder Woman (Feather)? Great model, eh???

Squeaks and I consider "Super Pij" part of the family! Actually, he's been away on a Top Secret Mission and just recently flew back into town!

*NOTE: He heard Super Squeaks ringing the bell!!!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great job on the photo, Prizm!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well then Super Pij is part of my family too. Prizm, Super Pij is a very fierce looking bird. Thank you for the picture.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HI Wonder Woman!*

Got ourselves quite a team...I'm sure a good cause will be along one of these days. We will be ready! LOL


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Super Squeaks tolled his bell for help.

Upon waking yesterday Super Squeaks knew one of his kind was in trouble. He started tolling his bell. "Super Pij" answered his summons and flew straight to New Jersey to aid a distress call from "Wembley".

He searched all day but he could not locate him. Long about dusk he sought out Pete's "Ol Bright Eyes" ( who by the way along with Unie can see in the dark). Ol Bright Eyes found "Wembley" under the truck and told Dudley, Glenda, a Parrot, and a little tiny bird with an atitude to dump out all of their seeds. 

Their plan worked perfect, and Pete and his girlfriend hopped in the truck to go buy more. They chased the Cat who was stalking Wembley out in the open to rouse Pete's attention. 

The two humans upon backing the truck out of the drive found little Wembley.

Ol Bright Eyes, said that he still wanted to have a little fun. He and Unie found the cat. The three pigeons took her to a secluded place for interrogation.

She said her name was Fera the feral, and that she had many litters of kittens in a short time. She was weak and hungry and stated that she nor her kittens had eaten. She said that she did not hurt Wembley because she could not catch him. Fera had been stalking him for a few days because she knew he was sick and thought that he would be an easy catch. 

Ol Bright Eyes wanted to keep the Cat all night, but Unie reminded him that she had kittens that had not eaten, and that Tooters number one rule is: never cause the life force to leave any creature. 

The three took pity on her and made her sign an affidavit that she would only catch mice to eat from this night forward.

But warned her that she may have to answer to Mighty Mouse if she was ever caught.

THE THREE SUPER HEROS STAYED CLOSE TO MONITOR WEMBLEY'S CONDITION. THIS AFTERNOON IT WAS SADLY REPORTED THAT THEIR FRIEND WEMBLEY STOPPED FLYING TODAY.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW, that's one heck of a story Feather! 
I'll be able to sleep easy knowing the dynamic trio is out there looking out for pidgies in need throughout the world!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I must say, Wonder Woman, I'm quite impressed with your story!WOW! Since our site is home to MANY pijies in need OR seeking help, the group should be kept quite busy!

Let's see - I see our "duo" has now expanded: *Ol Bright Eyes *(from Pete's Avatar), *Unie* (the blind one from Pidgey. BTW, I hope P. doesn't mind that Unie is part of the group. I'm sure she can use the excitement!), *Super Pij *and last, but not least - *SUPER SQUEAKS*, The Caped One. Of course, Wonder Woman and Scorpio Power are major back-ups.

I, too, was so sorry to hear about Wembley. We were all hoping for the best! Again, our condolenses!

Since Ol Bright Eyes and Unie work best at night, we'll have them on night duty. Super Pij and SS can take the day shift...

BTW, also being a cat person, I wish Fera the best!

What 'cha think Wonder Woman?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> The WONDERFUL picture of Squeak's "stand in" is courtesy of PRIZM!
> SIZE][/B]


While doing some post cathcing up, my 4 year old grandson Trent (Hawkmaster) was playing near me and I was looking at Prizm's picture, and he said,"Oh papa, does Superman have a pigeon too!?"  

...only from the mouth of a child!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Victor, I certainly hope you told him "OF COURSE HE DOES! SUPER PIGEON!"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Superpigeon!*

Why Shi, is there any doubt in your mind that I would not have told the poor child anything but the truth?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor, 
In that case you need to read to him the story about our bell ringer that I got out of the encyclopedia tonight.

Shi, It is always wize to have guardians watching around the clock.
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Victor,
> In that case you need to read to him the story about our bell ringer that I got out of the encyclopedia tonight.
> 
> *Shi, It is always wize to have guardians watching around the clock.
> Feather*




Absolutely...think we got it covered...each can interchange, of course, but now we have "experts" for both DAY and NIGHT!  

Why, Victor, OF COURSE, you did and will...I would _never_ think otherwise...

Oh yes, I PMed Pidgey about using Unie but he hasn't replied. I know he's been busy with his "Guardian of Broken Pigeons" duties. I will take no news as good news and a "token" acceptance...


----------



## Unie (May 4, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> *I will take no news as good news and a "token" acceptance...*


Well, I don't know about the rest of you, but I ain't been "tokin'" anythin'!

Unie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry, Unie...I didn't realize that you weren't "up" on the nuances of the English language (being from Oklahoma and all).

Just forget about the "tokin'" (and "token" too) and THINK "acceptance" - to join the group, that is...

If you have to check with Pidgey, please do, although I'm sure you are your OWN pigeon and shouldn't have to check with anyone.... 

If you feel that you are unable to accept "night duty," please let us know. Otherwise, welcome to the group!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi, 

Unie has already been working the moonlit hours, remember she got us all out of that dungion under Pidgey's house.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Shi,
> 
> Unie has already been working the moonlit hours, remember she got us all out of that dungion under Pidgey's house.
> 
> Feather


True, but Pidgey was around then. Unie is now a "free agent" and _may_ have to have Pidgey's permission to freelance. Until I hear differently, we'll keep her assigned to night duty... 

BTW, we may have to send a couple of the crime fighters - probably WW or SP to do some investigating about site GLITCHES! Anyone else having problems with PMs, replying or postings? I have to go out and then log back in to reply to PMs and sometimes, to even READ them...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh My God, I have to go jump in some water. It is so warm here that I can almost really remember being in that dungion. 

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Oh My God, I have to go jump in some water. It is so warm here that I can almost really remember being in that dungion.
> 
> Feather


Mmmm, looks like Scorpio Power is going to have to use some mind techniques to help cool you off, Feather. 

First you have to _relax_...... breathe slowly and deeply........ THINK COOOOOOL...

Simple? Yes! You can do it! Since we are setting record 3 digit temps here, I know this process works...I was out IN the heat at the hottest part of the day...


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks, & you're very welcome


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*I figured it out!*

He thinks is a big shiney seed!

Doodles discovered his bell a little while ago.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> He thinks is a big shiney seed!
> 
> Doodles discovered his bell a little while ago.



Darn, Alvin, we may have to recruit Doodles! That bird is a FAST learner!  

Of course, in Mr. Squeaks' defense, I must say that he DID have other things on his mind: me, his mate, how to get the best of 4 cats PLUS keeping 600 sq. ft. of apartment safe from unwelcomed "intruders!"

He takes all of his "duties" quite seriously. AND, at times, there are crime fighting duties with his other Super buddies!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Doodles dosn't try to Ring the bell.

He tries to _Kill_ it. Repeatedly in fact.....I don't know if that qualifies. But then again, maybe he might qualify as a M.A.D. Pijie. 
Or the 'Darkside' if you will........

Now, me and Gertrude, have to channel that anger into combating Hawks, Cats, Rats, and 'People Who Hate Ferals'. Think of Doodles being 'Robin' to Gertrude's 'Batman'.
If the bunch need their help; Just ask, and the Masters of Mayhem will be there. 
After all, did the gang not rescue Gertrude from the Hooskow? They owe you one.....

Oh, BTW Gertrude has requested a copy of Dinkster's world famous soft shoe routine on DVD. He is always ready to learn....


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Alvin,

The Dinkster would be more than willing to show Gertrude some advanced computer techniques.

But you will have to get the soft shoe demo from Tater.

Both birds will be flattered, I'm sure.

Feather


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Feather said:


> Alvin,
> 
> The Dinkster would be more than willing to show Gertrude some advanced computer techniques.
> 
> ...


So it's Dinkster tihe computer wizard, and Tater the Tapdancing Taube?

Ok, got it. BTW the _Last_ thing you want is Gertrude anywhere near a computer. Not because he's an evil genious. Rather because he so gosh darn clumsey. He's deffinatly a 'Hunt 'n Peck' typist.


----------

